# Accessing both Verizon and AT&T cell towers for max coverage



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've made a couple of prior postings looking for the best way to access both Verizon and AT&T cell towers, in order to get the best signal strength depending on the locale (most all the other cellular companies such as T-Mobile, Tracfone, Mint Mobile, etc. use Verizon or AT&T towers). In some micro-locales Verizon has the best signal, in others AT&T rules.

Finally found a relatively inexpensive solution. The goal has been to mitigate the "*Something went wrong*" error that Uber throws, and the "*Poor network connection*" error that Lyft comes up with.

This solution requires two phones. Although some phones are dual-SIM, each SIM (one for Verizon, one for AT&T) requires a separate phone number, so although that is workable, it is less than ideal. And, I'm not sure how Uber or Lyft would arbitrate the best signal properly, given that they are "technology companies" (or if they even would allow it). Google has a Google Fi plan that may do the job, but I haven't tried it due to higher pricing than the solution I am using now. Would love to hear from anyone who is using Fi in this capacity.

Very simply, the system I am using now has one phone that accesses Verizon towers, and the other accesses AT&T towers. I use Bluetooth Tethering or WiFi Hotspot to share the strongest signal between the two phones (the tablet in below photo is one I got for free, and I use the big screen for navigation).

I use a pair of Samsung A21 phones that cost about $100 ea. These phones are cheap, reliable, and they can work on either the CDMA frequencies (Verizon) or the GSM frequencies (AT&T). Two calling plans are required. I use two $25 /month Tracfone plans with unlimited calling, and recharge data at $10 Gig if needed.











Here's an example in my driving locale where one service provider is putting out a great signal while the other carrier is so weak I can't get a reliable request. Any signal numerically larger than -110 (like the Verizon example on the left) is too weak to work. The AT&T example of -80 is a super strong signal.

















*EDIT: Summary of how I have the phones configured:*
1) Procure two phones; One Verizon service and one AT&T service
2) Lyft: Do nothing except run the app on both phones (Lyft allows this)
3) Uber: Create a wifi hotspot on the AT&T phone. Connect to the hotspot from the Verizon phone

So far this has been working well. For Lyft, as soon as you accept a ride on either phone that picks up the request, the other phone synchs up. For Uber, I have not turned off mobile data on the Verizon phone. Thankfully, when Verizon is crap the phone picks up a good AT&T signal via the wifi connection.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Lol, sounds like you’re WAY over thinking it. I live and work in areas where everyone has 5G towers, 5/5 bars all the time. I use a S22 Ultra which is dual sim. One is Verizon (not an MVNO) and the other is AT&T. I get those errors with Lyft ALL the time (because Lyft sucks), and the Uber errors as well. No amount of overthinking is going to change that. It’s there error, not yours.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Seaside_Slider said:


> I live and work in areas where everyone has 5G towers


But not everyone does. Thus my post. 5G is only half-ass implemented here, so not viable yet. Creates more problems than it solves. I had to reconfigure because Verizon, which was the best operator here, has even screwed up 4G. Happened a couple of months ago, and I don't know if it was due to nixing its 3G network or related to 5G rollout. You can even have 4 bars and have crap service. I am now configured to always be able to use the most reliable carrier down the road.

Since implementing AT&T i have not had a single Uber Something went wrong error. Was getting multiples per day prior to changing over. On Lyft, the phone connected to Verizon shows Poor network connection while the AT&T phone does not. I therefore cannot agree with your assertion that it is always the TNCs and never the network.

I like that you are having success with that dual SIM phone! Not that expensive a phone either. But at the same time I love having a separate screen for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> But not everyone does. Thus my post. 5G is only half-ass implemented here, so not viable yet. Creates more problems than it solves. I had to reconfigure because Verizon, which was the best operator here, has even screwed up 4G. Happened a couple of months ago, and I don't know if it was due to nixing its 3G network or related to 5G rollout. You can even have 4 bars and have crap service. I am now configured to always be able to use the most reliable carrier down the road.
> 
> Since implementing AT&T i have not had a single Uber Something went wrong error. Was getting multiples per day prior to changing over. On Lyft, the phone connected to Verizon shows Poor network connection while the AT&T phone does not. I disagree with your assertion that it is always the TNCs and never the network. Not my experience.
> 
> I like that you are having success with that dual SIM phone! Not that expensive a phone either. I just love having a separate screen for Uber and Lyft.


Ok. Enjoy.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I've made a couple of prior postings looking for the best way to access both Verizon and AT&T cell towers, in order to get the best signal strength depending one the locale (most all the other cellular companies such as T-Mobile, Tracfone, Mint Mobile, etc. use Verizon or AT&T towers). In some micro-locales Verizon has the best signal, in others AT&T rules.
> 
> Finally found a relatively inexpensive solution. The goal has been to mitigate the "*Something went wrong*" error that Uber throws, and the "*Poor network connection*" error that Lyft comes up with.
> 
> ...


Regardless of the solution, I think you need more screens. 

Cousin of your?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I was running my entire apartment off my AT&T mobile hotspot plan for quite some time. I'm still on 4G, Samsung S8 but It's actually way faster & reliable than the Comcast hook up I have. The only problem is data cap. I've been looking at the A21 as a replacement for my S8 when it finally dies.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> I've made a couple of prior postings looking for the best way to access both Verizon and AT&T cell towers, in order to get the best signal strength depending one the locale (most all the other cellular companies such as T-Mobile, Tracfone, Mint Mobile, etc. use Verizon or AT&T towers). In some micro-locales Verizon has the best signal, in others AT&T rules.
> 
> Finally found a relatively inexpensive solution. The goal has been to mitigate the "*Something went wrong*" error that Uber throws, and the "*Poor network connection*" error that Lyft comes up with.
> 
> ...


I used to do the same. One phone was AT&T and the other was T-Mobile. When one of them crapped out in a particular area I would just hotspot to it off the other one.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

With your ridiculous setup you've reduced your EV's range by 50%.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

colamacy said:


> With your ridiculous setup you've reduced your EV's range by 50%.


No, lol. A tablet uses approximately 1.8 watts of power. It would take approximately 3.8 years to drain a typical car's 60 KwH battery with a tablet. Connecting a tablet to an EV has no discernable effect on its range.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seaside_Slider said:


> I use a S22 Ultra which is dual sim.


When did Uber start allowing dual sim phones? They previously stated that dual sim phones were not allowed.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Finally found a relatively inexpensive solution. The goal has been to mitigate the "*Something went wrong*" error that Uber throws, and the "*Poor network connection*" error that Lyft comes up with.


I have no doubt that in most cases "something went wrong" and "poor network connection" are lies used to cover up the fact that Uber and Lyft decided to take your ride or delivery away from you and give it to another driver.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I've made a couple of prior postings looking for the best way to access both Verizon and AT&T cell towers, in order to get the best signal strength depending one the locale (most all the other cellular companies such as T-Mobile, Tracfone, Mint Mobile, etc. use Verizon or AT&T towers). In some micro-locales Verizon has the best signal, in others AT&T rules.
> 
> Finally found a relatively inexpensive solution. The goal has been to mitigate the "*Something went wrong*" error that Uber throws, and the "*Poor network connection*" error that Lyft comes up with.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, man. You're Bruce Wayne!


----------



## Forbidden Hamlet (9 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> I've made a couple of prior postings looking for the best way to access both Verizon and AT&T cell towers, in order to get the best signal strength depending one the locale (most all the other cellular companies such as T-Mobile, Tracfone, Mint Mobile, etc. use Verizon or AT&T towers). In some micro-locales Verizon has the best signal, in others AT&T rules.
> 
> Finally found a relatively inexpensive solution. The goal has been to mitigate the "*Something went wrong*" error that Uber throws, and the "*Poor network connection*" error that Lyft comes up with.
> 
> ...


All this just to drive Uber?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Forbidden Hamlet said:


> All this just to drive Uber?


Lol, all what? It's just 2 phones and a tablet; it's hardly NASA Mission Control.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I have no doubt that in most cases "something went wrong" and "poor network connection" are lies used to cover up the fact that Uber and Lyft decided to take your ride or delivery away from you and give it to another driver.


Uber and Lyft certainly are the usual suspects. But take a look at what I said to Seaside. Those errors disappeared when I switched carriers and got a stronger signal. I've tracked these errors for years. Uber is slow to inform you of a weak signal and Lyft presents the poor network connection at the drop of a hat. But I _have _noticed (using the app Network Cell Info Light) that when Lyft throws that error the signal had dropped.

With Uber, their shenanigans aside, this is what I think is happening. With a flakey signal the phone may _receive_ the request, but phones have weaker transmitting power than cell towers do, so Uber may not receive a proper response in such conditions. Thus the Something went wrong error. I am certain that is the reason at least some of the time.

What I heartedly condemn Uber for is that they never retry the request, which gives rise to your theory. But again, the errors have disappeared after switching to a better carrier (for my area).


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> Pretty cool, man. You're Bruce Wayne!
> 
> View attachment 656023


Yeah, that is more spot on than what @NorCalPhil came up with. I was imagining something like this as well...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I used to do the same. One phone was AT&T and the other was T-Mobile. When one of them crapped out in a particular area I would just hotspot to it off the other one.


Here is where Lyft, in spite of its many foibles, outshines Uber. Since Lyft allows multiple instances of the app to be run simultaneously I don't even have to hotspot the phones. I can run Lyft on both the Verizon and the AT&T phones, and if one carrier is flakey the request comes in on the other phone w/o intervention. Of course with Uber I have to hotspot.

Also, Lyft allows me to navigate on the tablet, while simultaneously exiting navigation on the phone to display the address .


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@_Tron_ ... what do you do setup wise? In other words, as you move from one area to another, what do you do to make the other phone the one that is providing the signal? I guess I just need more detail about how, with this setup, you switch back and forth... or do you have it set up some way to do it automatically?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Just curious, do you count your silverware while before clearing the dishwasher, just to make sure that’s it’s all still there?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TobyD said:


> Just curious, do you count your silverware while before clearing the dishwasher, just to make sure that’s it’s all still there?


Only if you were a guest at the dinner party that night.

🥳


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> @_Tron_ ... what do you do setup wise? In other words, as you move from one area to another, what do you do to make the other phone the one that is providing the signal? I guess I just need more detail about how, with this setup, you switch back and forth... or do you have it set up some way to do it automatically?


Good question Ted. Note my comment in post #17 for Lyft. Lyft is great in that you simply run the app on both phones, and whichever phone has a good signal (one phone or both phones) the request is received. It's completely automatic. If both phones have a good signal the request will literally appear on the screens of both phones, and you can tap ACCEPT on either phone. When you do, the app running on the other phone(s) synchs up almost instantly. It's kind of amazing that Lyft allows this and it's one of the few things I love about the platform.

Uber is a completely different story. Uber won't allow multiple instances of the app running and logged in, and what's worse, if you log off the Uber app on one phone in order to login on another phone you are prompted to take a selfie. You probably understand how dangerous that is given reports of drivers being deactivated because their face was not recognized.

So the strategy I use is to run the app on the phone that has its phone number associated to my Uber account, and never log off. For me that is the Verizon phone. If I want to switch to AT&T service I have to manually Bluetooth tether the Uber/Verizon phone to the other phone with the AT&T service, or, connect to that phone's hot spot, which I set up on the AT&T phone. Then my Uber phone will get ride requests via its wifi connection to the AT&T phone.

Here's what I don't know yet, and will hopefully learn as I use this set up more: If the Uber (Verizon) phone is always connected to the AT&T phone, will the Uber phone also receive requests using its cellular (Verizon) connection if the service on the AT&T phone craps out? If so this may be the solution to make the Uber app as automatic as the Lyft app. It's tricky because the Uber app may think it has a good connection to Verizon when in fact it is the crap signal I described earlier and try to communicate over cellular in lieu of wifi. I am not 100% if it's the phone, the OS (Android or Apple), or even the OS version that sets the priority between cellular and wifi. Maybe someone in the know will post.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Good question Ted. Note my comment in post #17 for Lyft. Lyft is great in that you simply run the app on both phones, and whichever phone has a good signal (one phone or both phones) the request is received. It's completely automatic. If both phones have a good signal the request will literally appear on the screens of both phones, and you can tap ACCEPT on either phone. When you do, the app running on the other phone(s) synchs up almost instantly. It's kind of amazing that Lyft allows this and it's one of the few things I love about the platform.
> 
> Uber is a completely different story. Uber won't allow multiple instances of the app running and logged in, and what's worse, if you log off the Uber app on one phone in order to login on another phone you are prompted to take a selfie. You probably understand how dangerous that is given reports of drivers being deactivated because their face was not recognized.
> 
> ...


Good Lord, that sounds like a lot... as others have said. But solid in concept. Have you thought about using a Cell Phone Signal Booster in the car? I haven't tried it but I hear they do work quite well. Might make things much less complex for the driver.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> Good Lord, that sounds like a lot... as others have said. But solid in concept. Have you thought about using a Cell Phone Signal Booster in the car? I haven't tried it but I hear they do work quite well. Might make things much less complex for the driver.


Can’t risk missing that next min fare ride!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seaside_Slider said:


> Can’t risk missing that next min fare ride!


No, improving one's signal reception, of course, increase the chances of receiving pings of all values, from the minimum fare rides up to the valuable / worthwhile ones. That's the whole point of doing it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Good Lord, that sounds like a lot... as others have said. But solid in concept.


A lot for Uber, but it takes more words to describe than to do. I am hoping that the Uber phone will work as seamlessly as the Lyft phone, but it really depends on how the phone arbitrates between cellular and wifi.



Ted Fink said:


> Have you thought about using a Cell Phone Signal Booster in the car? I haven't tried it but I hear they do work quite well. Might make things much less complex for the driver.


I thought about that before Verizon went to shite. I think @Daisey77 uses something. I held off because I am a cheapo, and the good ones cost a bit (in spite of what you see on my dash I am only out of pocket $200). But now, the way Verizon has failed, meaning crap service even with full bars, I don't think the booster would help. And when I say crap service I'm not talking about just the "Something went wrong" message. Even with great signal I was having trouble starting trips, ending trips, and initiating navigation. Verizon 4G/LTE really fell apart here.

And my daughter has a 5G Verizon phone that is having trouble. The 5G is sucking, and the phone does not seem to fall back to 4G/LTE properly. I have been a Verizon man for decades because in so many California locales it beat the pants off AT&T. This is literally the first time I ever subscribed to AT&T.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> A lot for Uber, but it takes more words to describe than to do. I am hoping that the Uber phone will work as seamlessly as the Lyft phone, but it really depends on how the phone arbitrates between cellular and wifi.
> 
> 
> I thought about that before Verizon went to shite. I think @Daisey77 uses something. I held off because I am a cheapo, and the good ones cost a bit (in spite of what you see on my dash I am only out of pocket $200). But now, the way Verizon has failed, meaning crap service even with full bars, I don't think the booster would help. And when I say crap service I'm not talking about just the "Something went wrong" message. Even with great signal I was having trouble starting trips, ending trips, and initiating navigation. Verizon 4G/LTE really fell apart here.
> ...


Verizon in the northern Bay Area is garbage. I tried it in Marin and Sonoma counties and often got zero (literally 0 kbps) connection speed in high-signal areas. I thought Verizon was supposed to be the best but it was a big fail here.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> No, improving one's signal reception, of course, increase the chances of receiving pings of all values, from the minimum fare rides up to the valuable / worthwhile ones. That's the whole point of doing it.


Whatever makes you and tron feel better. The whole thread is ridiculous,


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seaside_Slider said:


> Whatever makes you and tron feel better.


No, lol, improving cell reception has nothing to do with anyone's feelings, or making them better or worse. As stated above, this is to do with improving connectivity with the companies that send us work. It's something that makes sense to some, but not to others. Which is fine.


> The whole thread is ridiculous


Is that why you keep participating in it / coming back to it?


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> Is that why you keep participating in it / coming back to it?


I’ve been trying to convey the complete foolishness of it, without outright saying it…..wouldn’t want your feewings hurt.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seaside_Slider said:


> I’ve been trying to convey the complete foolishness of it, without outright saying it


As I said, some people such as yourself may think it's foolish to improve the connection with companies that send us work. And you're welcome to think that, as well as anything else you choose!


> …..wouldn’t want your feewings hurt.


Lol, how funny that you think that you have the ability to do that. You don't.

It's strange how so many posters are unable to keep their arguments on the topic at hand, and so easily divert to personal attack of the other person, referring to the other person's personal feelings and how they think they might be hurting the other person. I find it very telling.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Good Lord, that sounds like a lot


Ha. I just realized something. The two days I tested out this setup I never turned mobile data OFF on the Uber/Verizon phone. Yet the moment I setup the Uber phone to connect to the AT&T phone the problems went away like I had flipped a switch. So this may be in fact a no-brainer setup. Looks like this:

1) Procure two phones; One Verizon service and one AT&T service
2) Lyft: Do nothing except run the app on both phones
3) Uber: Create a wifi hotspot on the AT&T phone. Connect to the hotspot from the Verizon phone


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

By the way. I tried Bluetooth tethering at first, just to avoid needless RF in the car. The downside is that every time you separate the two phones you have to reestablish the connection manually. Using a hotspot to make a wifi connection is seamless because as soon as the phones are in proximity of each other the connection is auto reestablished.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> As I said, some people such as yourself may think it's foolish to improve the connection with companies that send us work. And you're welcome to think that, as well as anything else you choose!
> Lol, how funny that you think that you have the ability to do that. You don't.
> 
> It's strange how so many posters are unable to keep their arguments on the topic at hand, and so easily divert to personal attack of the other person, referring to the other person's personal feelings and how they think they might be hurting the other person. I find it very telling.


See, hurt feewings……awwww.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> 2) Lyft: Do nothing except run the app on both phones


I've avoided doing this as this would have both phones send slightly different location data to Lyft. May or may not cause a problem. Given that Lyft likes to make false accusations (who knows; "we believe you are spoofing your location" could be a possibility from them) I have always only had one phone online with them at a time. But it could work ok.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seaside_Slider said:


> See, hurt feewings……awwww.


No, lol, you don't seem to understand. This is literally a technical discussion about data connectivity. It has nothing to do with feelings. 

It's clear from your responses that you are low in emotional maturity and are trying to evoke an emotional response or reaction, but that's not going to happen.

If you are not interested in the topic of this thread then that's fine, simply look for another thread that does interest you. If, as I suspect, the only reason you remain is to try to taunt and provoke a reaction then you're just wasting your time. Run along now.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> No, lol, you don't seem to understand. This is literally a technical discussion about data connectivity. It has nothing to do with feelings.
> 
> It's clear from your responses that you are low in emotional maturity and are trying to evoke an emotional response or reaction, but that's not going to happen.
> 
> If you are not interested in the topic of this thread then that's fine, simply look for another thread that does interest you. If, as I suspect, the only reason you remain is to try to taunt and provoke a reaction then you're just wasting your time. Run along now.


You really need to find someone else to flirt with. It’s unwanted, and harassment.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lyft corp. Always has low signal ..network 2 different apps on lyft. Both sos for years


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I've made a couple of prior postings looking for the best way to access both Verizon and AT&T cell towers, in order to get the best signal strength depending one the locale (most all the other cellular companies such as T-Mobile, Tracfone, Mint Mobile, etc. use Verizon or AT&T towers). In some micro-locales Verizon has the best signal, in others AT&T rules.
> 
> Finally found a relatively inexpensive solution. The goal has been to mitigate the "*Something went wrong*" error that Uber throws, and the "*Poor network connection*" error that Lyft comes up with.
> 
> ...


Oh geez! So let's talk money. After all of this, how much more money did you make after discovering this technology enlightenment? 🤷🏻🤔😆 I have one phone, sometimes crappy service on both networks. Uber likes to take me off the maps so I don't get ride requests. I still average no less than $35 per hr/ $2 per mile. I'm just wondering did you see an increase in ride requests because of it. If not, you may be doing too much for just driving. Keep it simple. No disrespect, turn on the app, accept/decline rides, drive, cash out. Sounds pretty simple to me.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TobyD said:


> Just curious, do you count your silverware while before clearing the dishwasher, just to make sure that’s it’s all still there?


Plastic


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Respect_the_ant said:


> I'm just wondering did you see an increase in ride requests because of it. If not, you may be doing too much for just driving. Keep it simple. No disrespect, turn on the app, accept/decline rides, drive, cash out. Sounds pretty simple to me.


If you take a look at some of my responses to others you will see that in this case I had no choice. Verizon went to hell here. I was getting the 'Something went wrong error' multiple times in a row when trying to accept trips. I was having trouble starting trips, stopping trips, and initiating navigation. Thankfully AT&T is working well here. So for me it was not so much a case of making more money, but recovering lost revenue due to Verizon shenanigans.

Beyond that, there are some pockets in my driving locales that Verizon has never reached. So I've had a desire to fold in AT&T, but have always been too cheap to pay for both services. But now that a second carrier has been added out of necessity, there is an opportunity to convert what were dead miles into revenue.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

It's too bad one network doesn't cover your area. Since it doesn't, it seems like a solid plan to use two, but I'm curious if you're able to make it with those two plans without buying more data.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Cut said:


> It's too bad one network doesn't cover your area. Since it doesn't, it seems like a solid plan to use two, but I'm curious if you're able to make it with those two plans without buying more data.


I get access to those providers via Tracfone. I only drive part-time and Tracfone has scaled downed plans that accommodate lower usage, as opposed to joining the Verizon or AT&T mafia. Given that, I am adjusting my Tracfone plans across the two phones base on which provider's data I am using more of.

I was paying for volume data on the Verizon phone, but have switched that over to the AT&T phone since both phones are using the AT&T towers... until Verizon figures it out. In the meantime just running with the minimal plan there.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Respect_the_ant said:


> Oh geez! So let's talk money. After all of this, how much more money did you make after discovering this technology enlightenment? 🤷🏻🤔😆


For me, I would ballpark having two phones at around an extra $200 - $300 per month in additional revenue and in preventing lost revenue. I drive in areas which, although only 20 miles from San Francisco, have poor cellular service due to topography. These are wealthy areas (think homes in the hills) that are a rich source of longer distance airport rides to the airports or to SF. Each network is strong in some areas and weaker in others. If I limited myself to only one network then I would be limiting the areas in which I could get pings. That wouldn't make a lot of sense.

And it's not just the pickups. I also drop off pax in these areas and, if the cell connection dies mid-ride, then that causes a problem. When an Uber ride is affected by this mid-trip, the Uber app can stop registering the ride and will only pay up to the point that cell signal was lost. I have fought Uber tooth and nail over this when they have cut my ride off and they point blank refused to pay. Lyft will revert to "as the crow flies" mileage payment when their app loses signal with their servers, also causing revenue loss. So now when I am going to drive through and/or drop off in an area where I know the signal is weak on one of the networks I just switch over to the network that will have service, saving myself from lost revenue and the headache.

Finally, it's just more convenient to always have cell signal. It's a PITA to arrive at a drop-off, for example, and not be able to end the trip.


> I have one phone, sometimes crappy service on both networks. Uber likes to take me off the maps so I don't get ride requests. I still average no less than $35 per hr/ $2 per mile.


The actual dollar values earned vary from driver to driver and market to market etc. The point here is whether or not improving one's cell reception increases one's own earnings and/or convenience or not. You may find that you might go from $35 per hour to $38 per hour if you tried it, which would be the only way of knowing if it would benefit you or not.


> Keep it simple. No disrespect, turn on the app, accept/decline rides, drive, cash out.


Having two phones does not affect the process of turning on the app, taking rides and then cashing out.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cut said:


> It's too bad one network doesn't cover your area. Since it doesn't, it seems like a solid plan to use two, but I'm curious if you're able to make it with those two plans without buying more data.


My second line is a T-Mobile data-only plan. It costs $10 per month, but the extra revenue I get from it makes up for this cost many times over.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I've made a couple of prior postings looking for the best way to access both Verizon and AT&T cell towers, in order to get the best signal strength depending on the locale (most all the other cellular companies such as T-Mobile, Tracfone, Mint Mobile, etc. use Verizon or AT&T towers). In some micro-locales Verizon has the best signal, in others AT&T rules.
> 
> Finally found a relatively inexpensive solution. The goal has been to mitigate the "*Something went wrong*" error that Uber throws, and the "*Poor network connection*" error that Lyft comes up with.
> 
> ...


A-Thief & Thief totally sucks in our market and has too many dead spots and they're corrupted and lie and deceive too


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Ozzyoz said:


> A-Thief & Thief totally sucks in our market and has too many dead spots and they're corrupted and lie and deceive too


Is anyone supposed to know what you’re talking about?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I get access to those providers via Tracfone. I only drive part-time and Tracfone has scaled downed plans that accommodate lower usage, as opposed to joining the Verizon or AT&T mafia. Given that, I am adjusting my Tracfone plans across the two phones base on which provider's data I am using more of.
> 
> I was paying for volume data on the Verizon phone, but have switched that over to the AT&T phone since both phones are using the AT&T towers... until Verizon figures it out. In the meantime just running with the minimal plan there.


Tracfone might be your issue, the major network providers throttle data during congested times to third-party networks.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Seaside_Slider said:


> Is anyone supposed to know what you’re talking about?


Yes man.


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

All of this just to receive a request 20 miles away for a $5.35 trip.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I didn't expect this thread would turn out to be an intelligence test.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Tracfone might be your issue, the major network providers throttle data during congested times to third-party networks.


That's always a question with 3rd party providers. Years ago I came to understand that Verizon would not give MVNO's access to _all_ the towers, as a way to incentivize folks to go with Verizon direct.

In this case, unless something radically changed it is likely a different reason given that I have been using Tracfone based Verizon phone for 5 + years with no disruptions such as this. The only exception is that the network does get overloaded when there is a major event in town, a couple of times a year. I always blamed the network in general, but maybe in those cases it's like what you're saying... throttling the MVNOs during times of high demand.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

@_Tron_ have you been monitoring your decibel levels on each phone while hot spotting with each other and while running on their individual Networks? I'm curious what your findings are. I've tried this hotspot method a few times, starting about 6 months ago. At times it seems to work and at times it seems it doesn't. My scenario is opposite of yours though. my Uber phone is not Verizon. so when I hotspot I have to hotspot off the Verizon phone. While the Verizon phone has a good decibel reading, the Uber phone has a horrible decibel reading.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Before you all go out and buy phones, tablets, mounts, chargers etc, look at the carrier for help. 

I have a 5G iPhone with Verizon. I’ve encountered the same issues. In this market, a confluence of factors have created the problem. 

*First*, the 3g service was mothballed prematurely without regard for the consequences. 
*Second*, as described by the OP, there is a software issue that makes toggling from 5G to 4g/LTE glitchy. And vice versa. 
*Last*, but most important, if you are using 5G you should ask the carrier if your airspace has a 5G conflict. A number of international airlines threatened to suspend service to major airports located too close to a broadcasting 5G network. My market is one of them. 

Get these facts before spending hard earned dollars. 

As far as the OP setup, I love the tablet. I use a 12.9” iPad Pro 2nd gen. and an iPhone 13. I run Lyft on both and Uber on the inactive device while on a trip. 

Here in Boston, my 4g iPad almost always receives Lyft/Uber data before the 5G phone. This will change as soon as the 5G conflict issues are resolved, per Verizon.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MikeAW2010 said:


> All of this just to receive a request 20 miles away for a $5.35 trip.


There is no reason to believe that increasing one's cell reception would only attract far-away pings that are of low value. That seems a very odd thing to believe. What is your basis for thinking that?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> *Second*, as described by the OP, there is a software issue that makes toggling from 5G to 4g/LTE glitchy. And vice versa.
> *Last*, but most important, if you are using 5G you should ask the carrier if your airspace has a 5G conflict. A number of international airlines threatened to suspend service to major airports located too close to a broadcasting 5G network. My market is one of them.


Interesting, however I've never owned a 5g phone. All of the coverage differences I experience are to do with LTE.

Some people's issues could be related to 5g though.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Interesting, however I've never owned a 5g phone. All of the coverage differences I experience are to do with LTE.
> 
> Some people's issues could be related to 5g though.


Another perspective is the 4g/lte platform was disrupted by software modifications facilitating the 3g and 5G projects.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> @_Tron_ have you been monitoring your decibel levels on each phone while hot spotting with each other and while running on their individual Networks? I'm curious what your findings are. I've tried this hotspot method a few times, starting about 6 months ago. At times it seems to work and at times it seems it doesn't. My scenario is opposite of yours though. my Uber phone is not Verizon. so when I hotspot I have to hotspot off the Verizon phone. While the Verizon phone has a good decibel reading, the Uber phone has a horrible decibel reading.


First, just to mention, I have been monitoring cell tower signal strength. Not wifi strength. Those screenshots in the OP are of Verizon and AT& cell towers.

Having said that, I do know what you are talking about. However, are you sure you don't have that part reversed? That it is the Verizon phone that has crap wifi signal, and the Uber phone has great signal? Here's why I'm asking. Below is my phone that is the equivalent of your Verizon phone. It it getting a good Verizon cell signal (top meter), but a crap wifi signal (bottom meter). *That is normal*. The reason is, this phone has its hotspot functionality enabled. It is acting as a hot spot, otherwise known as an Access Point (AP). It is *transmitting*.

But although this phone is acting as hotspot, it happens not to be near another wifi hotspot, so there is not wifi signal. That's fine. The internet it's sharing comes from Verizon. The lower wifi meter only shows a reading when it is *receiving* a wifi signal. The lower meter may jump up and down as you drive by other hotspots.











Now here is the corresponding phone. Your "Uber" phone. The top meter says there is no cell towers in the area. The bottom meter shows a very strong hotspot nearby (the equivalent of all bars). That signal of course is coming from the Verizon phone. The two phones are only a foot apart so the signal MUST be strong. The Uber phone is acting as a "client" of the Verizon phone.










Whichever phone is a client to the access point will have a wifi signal. And due to proximity the signal could hardly be anything other than strong.

So how does that explanation fit with your set up? Let us know and we can take this a step further


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So this is the Verizon phone. This is the signal strength Im getting on it currently. 








this is the signal strength I am currently getting on my other phone. They're sitting right next to each other


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> So this is the Verizon phone. This is the signal strength Im getting on it currently.
> View attachment 656700


oooooooh kaaaaaaay. So, these are readings for your cellular signal. These have nothing to do with hotspotting. Hot spot is a wifi thing. This screen is the status of the cellular connection between this phone and the cell tower.

The network provider is Verizon. And yes, -113 is a crap signal. It is borderline. One may have reception here or not. Usually -110 or lower number (higher signal stength) is needed for a reliable connection. But again, this screen has nothing to do with hotspotting or wifi.



Daisey77 said:


> this is the signal strength I am currently getting on my other phone. They're sitting right next to each other
> View attachment 656701


I see the network provider on this phone is Google Fi. It appears you have an active calling plan and a registered SIM card on this phone too. This is completely separate from the Verizon phone. And you are getting a great signal here!.

So I am guessing from everything you've said that you do not yet have these phones tethered with a wifi connection. That would be why your Uber app is not running better on this phone. I will make another post shortly showing on my phones how to share the good signal on the google fi phone with the Verizon phone using wifi hotspotting.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*Setting up a wifi hotspot to share a good cellular signal.*​
On the phone with the good signal (your google Fi phone) do this (example is an Android 10 phone. YMMV):

Go to settings / Connections. Then click on Mobile Hostspot and Tethering.











Turn ON Mobile Hotspot then tap the setting



















There's little to do here. Give the hotspot a different wifi name than the default if you wish. This is the name other phones will see on their list of available wifi networks. I just used the last 4 digits of the phone number for this phone (7278). Change the band (2.4gHz or 5gHz) if needed to match your other phone's capability. Best to go with 5gHz if both phones are capable.

_Do NOT turn on Auto Hotspot if it's listed. It's just for auto pairing Samsung other phones that are logged in to the same account._

Now exit all screens.

========================
On the other phone (your Uber phone) simply connect to the hotspot you have created.











That's it. _The cellular signal strength will remain crappy on your Uber phone_. However you should have a killer wifi signal. In my limited experience the phone (and the Uber app) will give the wifi signal priority over the cellular signal. So the Uber app should start behaving much better. That's what happened for me with this exact config. :>


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> . I always blamed the network in general, but maybe in those cases it's like what you're saying... throttling the MVNOs during times of high demand.


This is spot on and what I was told by a Verizon rep. Their customers get priority during peaks and F the 3rd party providers


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> This is spot on and what I was told by a Verizon rep. Their customers get priority during peaks and F the 3rd party providers


Yes. Throttling is no longer a dark secret. The carriers openly declare they will do it under specific conditions for both 3rd party and direct customers 

The popularity of unlimited plans made this a reality. 

I have a 30gb grandfathered plan with Verizon that i can no longer modify, but it isn’t subject to throttling (allegedly).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> oooooooh kaaaaaaay. So, these are readings for your cellular signal. These have nothing to do with hotspotting. Hot spot is a wifi thing. This screen is the status of the cellular connection between this phone and the cell tower.
> 
> The network provider is Verizon. And yes, -113 is a crap signal. It is borderline. One may have reception here or not. Usually -110 or lower number (higher signal stength) is needed for a reliable connection. But again, this screen has nothing to do with hotspotting or wifi.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know it has nothing to do with hotspotting. I started playing around with the hot spotting after I had been monitoring these numbers for a while. I was a little surprised that Google fi consistently has better signal strength than Verizon. My Uber phone is my Google fi phone luckily. So I found there was really no reason to continue hotspotting


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

elelegido said:


> There is no reason to believe that increasing one's cell reception would only attract far-away pings that are of low value. That seems a very odd thing to believe. What is your basis for thinking that?


Experience.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Has anyone who has poor coverage areas tried a cell phone signal booster that gets installed in your car? These cost around $500 for a good one, I think... I thought about it at one point but I wasn't sure if it would really be worth it and make that much of a difference. I've been told, that if there is a weak signal it can boost it but obviously it can't amplify a signal if there is no signal at all. For example if you're behind a mountain and the tower is on the other side of it and there is just no radio signals detectable where you are. Anyone who has used a booster, I'd be interested to hear your experiences.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> I've made a couple of prior postings looking for the best way to access both Verizon and AT&T cell towers, in order to get the best signal strength depending on the locale (most all the other cellular companies such as T-Mobile, Tracfone, Mint Mobile, etc. use Verizon or AT&T towers). In some micro-locales Verizon has the best signal, in others AT&T rules.
> 
> Finally found a relatively inexpensive solution. The goal has been to mitigate the "*Something went wrong*" error that Uber throws, and the "*Poor network connection*" error that Lyft comes up with.
> 
> ...


Your the man!

Verizon is dicking around with 5G in our area and I mostly Uber from home, thus been getting poor signals and having to reboot to get a stronger channel.

I came to your conclusion last week, but didn't know if it would work or not, but seeing yours that it does will motivate me to do the same, Thanks!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I have no doubt that in most cases "something went wrong" and "poor network connection" are lies used to cover up the fact that Uber and Lyft decided to take your ride or delivery away from you and give it to another driver.


Actually T-Mobile is one of the worse phone companies ever and no matter which phone I use ( I have access to three phones ) all of them have poor signal in Sugarland and a good amount of H-town, so I use a cheap ATT burner phone instead.

T-Mobile even stated they are still switching over to Sprint servers and have yet to get full access to Sprint stuff and it will take another year or so, and I told them once my phone is paid for I am out…

Also was told by DoorDash that they app conflicts with T-Mobile and that if I can use someone else, so it is the carrier and their tower signal and lack of wanting to make sure that their customer can stay connected.

Even on one bar with ATT I can still get a signal out but T-Mobile just forget it…

Don’t get me wrong Uber does stupid stuff but T-Mobile is well known for being a junk company…


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I recently switched both phones from T-Mobile after continuously having to have to fight you get paid out on any promotions offered and they're horrible cell phone service. It went to shit after the Sprint merger. Not only that their customer service agents flat out lie to you. Luckily I screenshot the chats I had with the agents but they will literally tell you anything you want to hear just to pacify you and end the conversation only for you to have to then turn around the next month and go through the same BS. One phone I switched to Google fi and one phone I switched to Verizon. Verizon is just as bad. Surprisingly Google fi has been the best. I was so skeptical of them I even paid cash for my phone so I could leave their service if needed. Fortunately I finance the Verizon phone and until that's paid off I'm stuck with them. If I could I would switch that phone over to Google fi as well. Not only did Google fi automatically give me $100 credit on my third month that I had completely forgotten about, they also notified me my monthly bill would be going down by $10 a month with more features! What? Is this for real? I've never had any problems with their service whatsoever. Every other company you have to fight for your promo credits. I pay $50 a month on Google Fi and I can add a second line for an extra $40


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I recently switched both phones from T-Mobile after continuously having to have to fight you get paid out on any promotions offered and they're horrible cell phone service. It went to shit after the Sprint merger. Not only that their customer service agents flat out lie to you. Luckily I screenshot the chats I had with the agents but they will literally tell you anything you want to hear just to pacify you and end the conversation only for you to have to then turn around the next month and go through the same BS. One phone I switched to Google fi and one phone I switched to Verizon. Verizon is just as bad. Surprisingly Google fi has been the best. I was so skeptical of them I even paid cash for my phone so I could leave their service if needed. Fortunately I finance the Verizon phone and until that's paid off I'm stuck with them. If I could I would switch that phone over to Google fi as well. Not only did Google fi automatically give me $100 credit on my third month that I had completely forgotten about, they also notified me my monthly bill would be going down by $10 a month with more features! What? Is this for real? I've never had any problems with their service whatsoever. Every other company you have to fight for your promo credits. I pay $50 a month on Google Fi and I can add a second line for an extra $40


This is promising. Although my setup is working fine now by tethering everything to the AT&T Tracfone, Fi is compelling as well, if for no other reason than the cost advantage. When I researched Fi some time ago they were claiming the service hit both Verizon and AT&T towers.

So let me ask, are you aware which cell towers your Fi phone hits?

Were you able to port your number to the Fi phone?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> This is promising. Although my setup is working fine now by tethering everything to the AT&T Tracfone, Fi is compelling as well, if for no other reason than the cost advantage. When I researched Fi some time ago they were claiming the service hit both Verizon and AT&T towers.
> 
> So let me ask, are you aware which cell towers your Fi phone hits?
> 
> Were you able to port your number to the Fi phone?


Yes I was able to Port my number over. So I ordered my phone and then waited for it to arrive to activate my service. I provided my number at the time I ordered my phone. So once I received my phone, by activating the phone it automatically disconnected my current service at the time, T-Mobile.

From my understanding Google fi uses all networks and Towers. It doesn't notify me what network it's operating off of at the time or even when it switches networks. To me there's no negative to this. While subscribers are normally limited to One Network and are basically screwed when the signal is poor, Google fi just jumps to the next Network. All the networks would have to be out for our phone service to suffer. I'm thinking anyway. Like I said I was skeptical at the beginning but it's proven to be way better as far as I can tell


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Yes I was able to Port my number over. So I ordered my phone and then waited for it to arrive to activate my service. I provided my number at the time I ordered my phone. So once I received my phone, by activating the phone it automatically disconnected my current service at the time, T-Mobile.
> 
> From my understanding Google fi uses all networks and Towers. It doesn't notify me what network it's operating off of at the time or even when it switches networks. To me there's no negative to this. While subscribers are normally limited to One Network and are basically screwed when the signal is poor, Google fi just jumps to the next Network. All the networks would have to be out for our phone service to suffer. I'm thinking anyway. Like I said I was skeptical at the beginning but it's proven to be way better as far as I can tell


This is great testimony. I love that the phone number transition was so smooth! Google apparently has the muscle to negotiate superior terms with the behemoths that rule over the towers. 90% of the Youtube adds that pop up on my screen are for Fi. The big boys can't ignore them. I may give this plan a try on my remaining Verizon phone.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> This is spot on and what I was told by a Verizon rep. Their customers get priority during peaks and F the 3rd party providers


Tried it, turns out BOTH AT&T and Verizon was bad in my area, so WiFi made things worse.

The day after I got a AT&T phone, Verizon got their 5G up and running on my tower but not all of them.

So I got Uber loaded on both phones, only allows one online at a time. Didn't bother trying the AT&T phone since the Verizon had a much stronger signal.

So a second phone for whatever, Verizon for video downloads to a third SIMless phone and Uber.


----------

